
The Same User Interface Mistakes Over and Over - joeyespo
http://prog21.dadgum.com/214.html
======
DrScump
posted 4 times today ( _no irony there!_ )

most comments on this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10823735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10823735)

